# BONN | Neuer Kanzlerplatz | 102m | 333ft | 28 fl | U/C



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

> Name: Neuer Kanzlerplatz
> Website: Neuer Kanzlerplatz Bonn
> Location: Bundeskanzlerplatz, 53113 Bonn; City Centre (Bonn-Gronau)
> Plot size: approx. 15,300 m²
> ...


Art-Invest Real Estate | Hochhaus am Neuen Kanzlerplatz in Bonn wird 101,5 Meter hoch

Neuer Kanzlerplatz will be the third tallest high-rise building in Bonn.


















































source: Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

March 19, 2021








User:Bonnatia - Wikimedia Commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)

May 14, 2021








User:Bonnatia - Wikimedia Commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

current webcam image


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*July 9, 2021*








source: Wetter Webcam Bonn


----------



## Sinister3000 (Jul 9, 2021)

This looks stunning.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 18

bonn - skyline, neubau by hohpe, trên Flickr

bonn - skyline, neubau by hohpe, trên Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice pictures


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

source: webcam-4insiders.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 26

rhein - morgens, skyline bonn by hohpe, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

source: DAF


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Source: Art-Invest Real Estate on Linkedin


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

there was a fire there this morning


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

Bonn - Neuer Kanzlerplatz: Feuer auf der Reuterstraße (ga.de)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it should be taller


----------

